# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Program per kufizimin e bandwidthit ne ISA Server

## Donliri

A mundet dikush me me tregue se ku mundem me shkarkue ndonje program si Traffic Quota 2.1 , FairShare for ISA apo Bandwith splitter for ISA server te krakuar qe sherbejne per monitorim te bandwithit ne ISA server.

Iu falenderoj per mirekuptim.

----------


## qoska

U lodha duke e thene:

http://www.pfsense.com: Arp Proxy, QoS, Captive Portal, Squid Proxy, SIP proxy, (cfarete duash ti proxy), Loge RealTime te shrytezimit te linjes, Loge per 1 jave, 1 muaj 6 muaj, 1 vit se sa bandwidth/cilesi/traffik ke bere, NAT Reflection, Port Forwarding, Load Balancing, Policy Routing....................................
_Shenim: Shiko e bej vete por ISA Server ka treguar moshen me kohe._

S'te pelqen ai kalo nga variantet e linuxit:
http://www.smoothwall.org
http://www.ipcop.org

A ku di une.

----------

